# Question about buying used recievers?



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

If I am going to pick up a used reciever, should I look out for anything in particular or check anything before buying?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is best to get the serial numbers (receiver and smart card) from the seller in advance and call DISH to make sure the receiver is clean and can be added to your account. Also find out just how used and how old the receiver is ... you don't want to buy obsolete equipment, do you?

For a DVR, a 501,508,510,522 or 625 would be modern enough. If you want HD you will need to get a ViP receiver. DISH has some good deals on SD DVRs ... so if the used receiver you are looking at is more than $50 you might want to check with DISH and see if you can get a new one for that much, or less.


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

I just need something that will let me watch the programming. I don't need HD or DVR. Where do I look to find the kind of model type/style it is?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There should be a label on the back panel with a model number. Many receivers will also have the number on the front.

For a regular receiver look for a 301,311,322 ... not a four digit model number.


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

MODEL: DISH311

MODEL: DP301

I also have to check the card number right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes - the 301 should include a card in the front slot. The 311 has a card built in to the motherboard. Hook them up to a TV, power them up and look at the SYS INFO screen to get the numbers (and to prove that the receiver will at least power up).


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Joeactsii said:


> If I am going to pick up a used reciever, should I look out for anything in particular or check anything before buying?


If possible, try to view it working before purchasing it. Or buy one from a reputable retailer or someone you know. In the event the rcvr is a dud or has operational issues, you can return it. :icon_cool:icon_cool


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

This is none of my business but are you sure you don't want a dvr? It is one of the 5 best inventions of our lifetime. After having one for awhile, I couldn't watch tv without it and you can get a new dvr from Dish very cheap (maybe free). I did.


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

I am getting a DVR from them, but I also picked up some used recievers from my brother in law. I also have a TV card in my computer, and can recored using that, which also lets me edit out the ads. I have never had DVR before, does it let you skip the ads?


----------



## Joeactsii (Dec 20, 2007)

Well good news, I contacted Dishnetwork with the reciever information and they said there is no holds/blocks/frees on them and that I can add them to my account no problem. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Joeactsii said:


> I am getting a DVR from them, but I also picked up some used recievers from my brother in law. I also have a TV card in my computer, and can recored using that, which also lets me edit out the ads. I have never had DVR before, does it let you skip the ads?


There is a button on the DVR remote that lets you zap right through the commercials very quickly!


----------



## TomBaller (Jan 5, 2008)

You can connect a box unconnected to an acct and view the free channels(nasa etc). Calling E* and verifiying the r00 will let you know if its able to be added to an account.


----------

